# Lopermide (Im)



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

I am just wondering if our bodies can get used to imodium over time. I do not want to have to increase dosage. I only use it occasional but do not want to become dependent on it. Any suggestions? Does anyone take it prior to an event like eating the wrong foods or drinking alcohol? To avoid triggers?Thanks


----------



## TimTom (May 20, 2003)

Hi there,It seems my body is getting used to imodium.Five years ago, to have a quiet day, i would just take one pill in the morning. Now i need 3 or 4.I take imodium not everydays but on various occasions: - on the morning when i don't want to be bother during the day (before travelling for example)- before a dinner at friends or restaurant- before drinking alcohol indeed(if i drink a lot, i would also take 2 pills before going to bed)On some days, i can take up to 6 pills, like 3 in the morning and 2 before bed time.. that's a lot but it helps so much with my social and outdoor activities ..If i eat healthy, have no stress, i would still need some imodium approximately every 4 daysHTHTimTom


----------



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey!I took Imodium for a few years, I started on one per day but then found I was clogged up for a few days so dropped the dose to one every two days which seemed to work reasonably well unless I was majorly stressed out and then my digestive system went into chronic overdrive. The Imodium did help though, the d's were never as bad. If I was going out or had something important happening I would take 2 just to be sure, but then I couldn't go for a few days afterwards!!I didn't find that I built up a tolerance to it, I guess this can happen to some people.


----------

